

CryptaMail – Secure decentralized email built on top of a cryptocurrency - drostie
http://www.cryptamail.com/

======
valarauca1
A lot of questions I want to ask. The first being, is it open source?

Also there is no central server, but currently message are given by the
company... Which means all mining or currency creation is handled centrally.
Ergo central server.

Metadata collection is still possible because identifier hashes have to be
unique. So its really not secret who is talking to who (much like PGP).

Still no mention of the algorithm. Is it a public/private scheme? Because that
bad, as computing power advances those will become easier to crack meaning
permanently stored, public messages will become readable ~5-10 years after
sending.

~~~
blockchain
Hi, glad you like it :)

We are looking into open sourcing this, it is built on a really cool messaging
feature in NXT that has recently received it's own standardized encryption at
the protocol level, which makes things a lot easier;
[https://bitbucket.org/JeanLucPicard/nxt/commits/all](https://bitbucket.org/JeanLucPicard/nxt/commits/all)

We actually don't do currency creation; we just give you 50 NXT (testnet NXT
for the beta) and then you send those with their attached message which is
encrypted. If you want more messages you just need more NXT which we allow the
easy purchase of via BTC or at some point soon fiat.

We don't collect any user data; all the data is in the NXT blockchain, this is
a secure web-layer to interact with that blockchain for it's encrypted
messaging functionality. Coin validation is its own large problem regardless
of the web-layer that entered the message.

Yes, NXT messages do not expire at the moment, though this feature is being
considered; this is indeed a problem with blockchain based messaging that is
difficult to solve well at the protocol level. Once you start making certain
transaction types expire then where does that slippery slope stop?

This product has now been rolled into
[http://www.secureae.com/'s](http://www.secureae.com/'s)
[https://trade.secureae.com/](https://trade.secureae.com/) messaging feature
to securely message any Smart Contract owners account directly using NXT's new
standardized message encryption. More secure messaging is great but Smart
Contracts are clearly the future!!!

If you'd like to know more about how to apply the NXT messaging feature feel
free to reach out to us: info [at] secureae [dot] com

~~~
valarauca1
thank you because transparency is very key especially when you are talking
about encryption.

